# Question about dog clippers



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Today my DH and I tried to clip Molly's hair on her backside so that she wouldn't have any deposits on her butt hair, if you know what I mean. Anyway we couldn't get them to cut her hair so I tried them on my hubby and they worked on him. So we tried again on Molly and they got stuck in her hair. HELP!! What are we doing wrong?

I wound up using the scissors on her and, well, let's just say the hair will grow back









Thanks for any suggestions.........................Pat


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

What type of dog clippers did you get?? The cheaper ones don't work very well, you have to have the hair completely brushed out with no matts or knots or the clippers won't go through or cut. Also if your dog has thick hair it won't cut it either. Now if you got a good brand, I would take it back for a refund because it should work just fine. I like to use the Andis pet clippers, they work great and cut through thick hair and real powerful!! I have tried the cheaper ones in the past, Wahls is one I tried and it totally sucked. It would barely just cut through the hair and would heat up fast so I could only use it for 10 minutes at a time.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

We bought the Andis ones. I really think that we didn't know what we were doing. Molly has that fine baby hair. 

Thanks for the info...............Pat


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. She needs to be well brushed out before hand

2. Do you know how to use the clippers? What size blade are you using?


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I think the problem was that I didn't have her brushed as good as I should. I thought she was brushed good but she kept moving when I was brushing. 

I used the bare clipper and a 1/8" attachement which was the smallest in our kit.

I'm sure that I need to learn what I am doing. I did read the directions and thought I knew what I was doing.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I had Oster clippers for many years. I even bought them secondhand. Finally they gave out, so I bought the Andis clippers and they were horrible. They caught on the hair and jammed a lot. I wound up going with new Oster clippers. You can't beat them.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info about the Oster clippers. That's what we had years ago for human hair and I guess we should have stuck with what we knew. Now I'm not sure what we are going to do.


----------



## chris_e (Jan 16, 2006)

I have bought 3 different types of clippers so far. 

first pair: Whal clippers for people - Too small of a gap in the cutting teeth so it was tedious to cut thick maltese and yorkie hair. The poor clippers burned out after just a few haircuts. 
second pair - Oster pet trimmers (wired) - worked well, but for some reason they started to rattle alot. I tried adjusting them ten ways to Sunday with no good result. They still work, but make so much noise they scared my dogs and vibrated my hand to exhaustion. In there defense, they were really cheap.
third pair - Oster wireless pet trimmer - These things are the bees knees. There is no cord to worry about, they are very quiet, it comes with a DVD showing how to cut dog hair, and the charge lasts forever. Pinot was actually very still while I trimmed her (a first), and because they are light I didn't get tired from clipping and the constant vibrations like the other ones. The blase depth is not adjsutable, but the length it is set at, combined with there manuverability made sanitary trimming a snap. On the down side, they were expensive ($35, I think), but in my opinion well worth it.


----------



## chris_e (Jan 16, 2006)

> I have bought 3 different types of clippers so far.
> 
> first pair: Whal clippers for people - Too small of a gap in the cutting teeth so it was tedious to cut thick maltese and yorkie hair. The poor clippers burned out after just a few haircuts.
> second pair - Oster pet trimmers (wired) - worked well, but for some reason they started to rattle alot. I tried adjusting them ten ways to Sunday with no good result. They still work, but make so much noise they scared my dogs and vibrated my hand to exhaustion. In there defense, they were really cheap.
> third pair - Whal wireless pet trimmer - These things are the bees knees. There is no cord to worry about, they are very quiet, it comes with a DVD showing how to cut dog hair, and the charge lasts forever. Pinot was actually very still while I trimmed her (a first), and because they are light I didn't get tired from clipping and the constant vibrations like the other ones. The blase depth is not adjsutable, but the length it is set at, combined with there manuverability made sanitary trimming a snap. On the down side, they were expensive ($35, I think), but in my opinion well worth it.[/B]


Sorry, I was wrong about the third set of clippers, they are Wahl wireless pet trimmers.


----------

